# Whole Hog Skinlees or skin on



## wazzuqer (May 7, 2015)

Gonna do a whole hog 125# on the pit for the kids graduation party.  Wondering what's better skin on or off? The butcher says skin off is better but he will process it either way.  Was wondering if anybody has tried them both ways? This is my 1 st pig and I'm excited AND scared to death at the same time. We are gonna inject it and cook it on a big propane BBQ without a rotisserie. Thanks for the help...


----------



## tropics (May 8, 2015)

wazzuqer said:


> Gonna do a whole hog 125# on the pit for the kids graduation party. Wondering what's better skin on or off? The butcher says skin off is better but he will process it either way. Was wondering if anybody has tried them both ways? This is my 1 st pig and I'm excited AND scared to death at the same time. We are gonna inject it and cook it on a big propane BBQ without a rotisserie. Thanks for the help...


The skin will be eaten by some,and if you have a flare up it will keep from ruining the meat.


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2015)

I've done a whole hog....  Skin was on....  It keeps the fat next to the meat and moist and juicy....     It was AWESOME....   Then you can put the skin back on the heat for cracklins...    Flare ups are normal....   keep a water spray handy to put the fires out....   I would use a new weed sprayer for fire control....   Pig fat fires are very hot and burn fast...  melt more fat and add to the fire...    low and slow is best....


----------



## sota d (May 8, 2015)

Never done a pig, but would love to see a qview! If you do a real time post of your smoke, you can get some valuble real time advice when you need it. Good luck, David.


----------



## wazzuqer (May 12, 2015)

The more I think about it, the more I think i am gonna do a skin  on the pig...


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2015)

Good idea.... Keeps the fat in....   adds flavor.....  you can make chichirones on the fire after it's all done.....


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 3, 2015)

*












image.jpg



 wazzuqer
 Jun 3, 2015





*.  

Got a sneek peek at the oinker 115 lbs dressed ...


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2015)

wazzuqer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slap him on the Butt and get to cooking


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 3, 2015)

Not hitting the coals till Friday AM, butcher gonna inject it tomarrow.  Anybody got a secret mop sauce? Was thinking about using a Rum Wash that I use on pork butts...3 parts apple juice 1 part rum...


----------



## woundedyak (Jun 3, 2015)

That's a big boy! Definitely leave the skin on and keep it "mopped." Have the cooler filled cause it's going to be a long night. Have fun and post results


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice! Thats going to be a feast) The skin is my favorite part when it gets nice and crispy with charred spots.


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 5, 2015)

image.jpg



__ wazzuqer
__ Jun 5, 2015






Game Time, humming along at 325...


----------



## h2so4ca (Jun 5, 2015)

I've done a few whole hogs and I like to do them skin on and I cook them on there back in a more butterflied configuration.

That way the skin acts as a big bowl it help contain all of the liquid from the fat rendering and the mop sauces.


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 5, 2015)

4 hours in ham  n. shoulder   142 and  140. Pit  300


----------



## tropics (Jun 5, 2015)

wazzuqer said:


> 4 hours in ham n. shoulder 142 and 140. Pit 300


You know pics would make every one drool..


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ wazzuqer
__ Jun 6, 2015






Survived!! The pig was a great success at the graduation party, only bad thing was it all got ate except for about a shoe box full,  started pulling around 5:45... When it hit 197, wish I had more pictures got it got real hectic real quick once we pulled the hood.......


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ wazzuqer
__ Jun 6, 2015






Near the end...


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

wazzuqer said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen a nicer looking Pig in a while


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks tropics. I got lucky, I think sticking the pig over 2 water trays with Apple juice really helped it along. It was steaming the hole time, had to add water every couple of hours....The best part was I can cross BBQing a pig off my bucket list....


----------



## robcava (Jun 6, 2015)

Great color on that bad boy. Nicely done! :points:


----------



## wazzuqer (May 7, 2015)

Gonna do a whole hog 125# on the pit for the kids graduation party.  Wondering what's better skin on or off? The butcher says skin off is better but he will process it either way.  Was wondering if anybody has tried them both ways? This is my 1 st pig and I'm excited AND scared to death at the same time. We are gonna inject it and cook it on a big propane BBQ without a rotisserie. Thanks for the help...


----------



## tropics (May 8, 2015)

wazzuqer said:


> Gonna do a whole hog 125# on the pit for the kids graduation party. Wondering what's better skin on or off? The butcher says skin off is better but he will process it either way. Was wondering if anybody has tried them both ways? This is my 1 st pig and I'm excited AND scared to death at the same time. We are gonna inject it and cook it on a big propane BBQ without a rotisserie. Thanks for the help...


The skin will be eaten by some,and if you have a flare up it will keep from ruining the meat.


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2015)

I've done a whole hog....  Skin was on....  It keeps the fat next to the meat and moist and juicy....     It was AWESOME....   Then you can put the skin back on the heat for cracklins...    Flare ups are normal....   keep a water spray handy to put the fires out....   I would use a new weed sprayer for fire control....   Pig fat fires are very hot and burn fast...  melt more fat and add to the fire...    low and slow is best....


----------



## sota d (May 8, 2015)

Never done a pig, but would love to see a qview! If you do a real time post of your smoke, you can get some valuble real time advice when you need it. Good luck, David.


----------



## wazzuqer (May 12, 2015)

The more I think about it, the more I think i am gonna do a skin  on the pig...


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2015)

Good idea.... Keeps the fat in....   adds flavor.....  you can make chichirones on the fire after it's all done.....


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 3, 2015)

*












image.jpg



 wazzuqer
 Jun 3, 2015





*.  

Got a sneek peek at the oinker 115 lbs dressed ...


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2015)

wazzuqer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slap him on the Butt and get to cooking


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 3, 2015)

Not hitting the coals till Friday AM, butcher gonna inject it tomarrow.  Anybody got a secret mop sauce? Was thinking about using a Rum Wash that I use on pork butts...3 parts apple juice 1 part rum...


----------



## woundedyak (Jun 3, 2015)

That's a big boy! Definitely leave the skin on and keep it "mopped." Have the cooler filled cause it's going to be a long night. Have fun and post results


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice! Thats going to be a feast) The skin is my favorite part when it gets nice and crispy with charred spots.


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 5, 2015)

image.jpg



__ wazzuqer
__ Jun 5, 2015






Game Time, humming along at 325...


----------



## h2so4ca (Jun 5, 2015)

I've done a few whole hogs and I like to do them skin on and I cook them on there back in a more butterflied configuration.

That way the skin acts as a big bowl it help contain all of the liquid from the fat rendering and the mop sauces.


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 5, 2015)

4 hours in ham  n. shoulder   142 and  140. Pit  300


----------



## tropics (Jun 5, 2015)

wazzuqer said:


> 4 hours in ham n. shoulder 142 and 140. Pit 300


You know pics would make every one drool..


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ wazzuqer
__ Jun 6, 2015






Survived!! The pig was a great success at the graduation party, only bad thing was it all got ate except for about a shoe box full,  started pulling around 5:45... When it hit 197, wish I had more pictures got it got real hectic real quick once we pulled the hood.......


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ wazzuqer
__ Jun 6, 2015






Near the end...


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

wazzuqer said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen a nicer looking Pig in a while


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks tropics. I got lucky, I think sticking the pig over 2 water trays with Apple juice really helped it along. It was steaming the hole time, had to add water every couple of hours....The best part was I can cross BBQing a pig off my bucket list....


----------



## robcava (Jun 6, 2015)

Great color on that bad boy. Nicely done! :points:


----------

